
I3 – improved tiling wm - agonzalezro
http://i3wm.org/
======
chmielewski
I use it on a tiny netbook (1 GB RAM) when traveling and on a two-monitor
network control center behemoth at work. Perfect for low-resource computing or
when gaming or running multiple VMs where one doesn't need or want the
physical desktop environment hogging all the attention. Screen real estate
left over to rent out. Went back to openbox half for nostalgia and half to try
out the desktop/menu config of somebody who'd configured it twice as
intuitively as I'd always hoped to have and was disgusted by the overuse of
the mouse when I used to believe openbox was keyboardcentric. Brief forays
with stumpwm but I keep coming back. I 3 i3wm 3ever

------
a3n
I use it, I love it, I've forgotten it's even there.

